# BIM 360



## Titleistguy (Dec 13, 2019)

Is anyone using this for any projects and if so what are your thoughts on it?  I'm trying to decide if its going to be the tool we use on an upcoming job and I haven't had experience on it besides some basic demos.  My hopes is that it'll be great for submittal, RFI, doc control,  open items and all those sorts of things.

Any feedback would be awesome.


----------



## User1 (Dec 13, 2019)

We have some projects with it. There's some difficulties with access/permissions, and having to work in the central model makes things go slower sometimes? I can get more feedback from our bim team on monday


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes would love to know any major limitations or issues you've seen.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Dec 16, 2019)

2nd what tj said about access issues.  I've only used it with Revit, so that every team got to always see the other teams most up to date models.  It was a huge pain trying to get autodesk accounts set up to be able to operate in the 360 model. 

I went back and forth with Autodesk support on why my account couldn't get into the 360 models and they couldn't ever give me a definitive answer.  So if I remember correctly, I had to wait until one of our drafters finished with their account for the day, so that I could get in and update our stuff.  I'm sure I was the one screwing something up, but it was frustrating.


----------



## StandardPractice (Dec 16, 2019)

Echo access concerns BUT once that is worked out...it's really good. No longer do you need to wait to get updated models with different disciplines. And it's actually a lot faster since you don't need to "link" a model in every time you open the model. I've used it on about 10 projects this year. I suppose it's supposed to be a replacement to revit server. Does its job well


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 20, 2020)

We just started a project with it (Well, still setting up all the permissions and such)  It is hopeful it will help with some of the issues we have been experiencing with lag time, but I'm not holding my breath.  The architects just have wayyyyyy to much stuff modeled.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 22, 2020)

Lol... Those architects... Always worried about egress, firewalls, and whether or not my equipment platforms are actually mezzanines.

So far so good by the way with the BIM 360, except it's gets weird with zip files I need to get with IT on this.  We're using it quite extensively in an IPD environment so it's nice to have everyone pointing to one place. 

Bluebeam and MS Teams are the other project tools we're using.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 10, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Lol... Those architects... Always worried about egress, firewalls, and whether or not my equipment platforms are actually mezzanines.
> 
> So far so good by the way with the BIM 360, except it's gets weird with zip files I need to get with IT on this.  We're using it quite extensively in an IPD environment so it's nice to have everyone pointing to one place.
> 
> Bluebeam and MS Teams are the other project tools we're using.


Way too much stuff.. as in hangers and "loose" objects that have no relevance to other disciplines whatsoever. I have begged them to put all these things in a separate model that i never need to load.  Apparently that is too difficult.


----------



## User1 (Feb 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Way too much stuff.. as in hangers and "loose" objects that have no relevance to other disciplines whatsoever. I have begged them to put all these things in a separate model that i never need to load.  Apparently that is too difficult.


maybe a workset? easier than breaking out into a model. or maybe that's what you meant


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 10, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> maybe a workset? easier than breaking out into a model. or maybe that's what you meant


They are in a workset, usually.    I really and truly want interiors to be separate from architecture so I don't EVER have to see thier stuff.  They say they are too tied to the architectural model to be able to do that, but my argument is that is are MEP and structural, and we work just fine in a separate model. It's a pipe dream.  The fun thing is the architectural drafter also wants them out of his model.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 14, 2020)

Im fine with separate models to a point but eventually they need to be combined.  We're experimenting with Ecodomus as a smart building tool for ongoing data and space management of building systems,  including structural,  MEP,  process,  fire protection,  architectural and so on.   The problem we have is that when each discipline keeps their own model there will inevitably be a communication bust and somehow mep will be using a old structural model and upset their return ducts hit my bottom chords… sigh.


----------



## User1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Im fine with separate models to a point but eventually they need to be combined.  We're experimenting with Ecodomus as a smart building tool for ongoing data and space management of building systems,  including structural,  MEP,  process,  fire protection,  architectural and so on.   The problem we have is that when each discipline keeps their own model there will inevitably be a communication bust and somehow mep will be using a old structural model and upset their return ducts hit my bottom chords… sigh.


Wait mep actually looks at the structural model?!?


----------

